# 58925 bundled



## coders_rock! (Jul 15, 2011)

Good morning,

does anyone know if 58925 can be billed with 58180?

I appreciate your help.


----------



## preserene (Jul 15, 2011)

Both has to be reported.
Hysterectomy code could incorporate (bundle) oopherectomy ( removal of the ovary), but not cystectomy. 

O. Cystectomy is removal of the cyst from the ovary but nor removal of the ovary.

The points for separately reporting are:
1.Ovarian cystectomy is not a component of the comprehensive code hysterectomy. 
2. It is a distinct procedure of its own merits on another organ during the same session, the description of which is not included in the comprehensive procedural code, neither.
So it is to be reported separately but would be with modifier-51 appended to 58925


----------

